

Inspirational Quotes on Success, Failure and Happiness - bdotdub
http://particletree.com/notebook/inspirational-quotes-on-success-failure-and-happiness/

======
aspirant
_"Instead of searching for some type of ultimate mission, you should try and
figure out what makes you happy and where your skills lie."_

Sensible, but I say keep searching for the ultimate mission too.

"It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong
man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The
credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred
by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short
again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but
who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the
great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows
in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails,
at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with
those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat."

\- Theodore Roosevelt, 1910

Is this too romantic? Because in that ethos I find food for the soul.

~~~
jmtame
I agree with edw in this. That's a great quote, I don't think it's too
romantic. I think it's one of those things entrepreneurs should live by and
have tucked away in their Rolodex of ethos and life values.

------
wallflower
From an email I got once, I really like this quote as I feel it is something I
believe in:

"Success is the process of living your life working toward worthy goals. And
here is the brain tweak: once you reach your goals, you are no longer a
success! You must set new goals!...Success is not being debt-free, having
cars, going on vacations or buying expensive toys.

Success is living your life working toward worthy goals. If you are sincerely
and diligently working your business on a consistent weekly basis, and you
have your reasons for doing the business in front of you daily, then you are a
success!"

~~~
d0mine
Google says it is a quote from "Is Your Business a “Magnificent Adventure”?"
by Dale Calvert <http://is.gd/10oD>

~~~
wallflower
Thanks. I accidentally got on a Network Marketing emailing list a while back.
I haven't unsubscribed because some of what they send out is valuable.

Another one: Don't confuse productivity with activity

